# Air Plants



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

Is anyone using air plants and what type of rep have you them in with

I fancy using some but was worried if they might be harmful

Advice grateful


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i use them with my leopard gecko, they look fantastic and dont take much looking after, ill post some pics later.:2thumb:


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

I found one reptile site that sells them but only have about 8 or so

I then food a web site that sells loads but its not a reptile site so i am not sure how safe they would be

Would love to see some pics please

Mike


----------



## fourdown (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep i use airplants with leo's too.

livefoods.co.uk sells them.

the one's they sell aren't specifically for reptiles anyway. So i guess all would be fine.

You could always wash them just incase if you are worried?


regards
Ben


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

here u go m8 all are air plants i got from the garden centre except the star cactus at the back tell me what u think :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/375141-my-attempt-naturalistic-viv-my.html


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> here u go m8 all are air plants i got from the garden centre except the star cactus at the back tell me what u think :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/375141-my-attempt-naturalistic-viv-my.html


That looks amazing

Very natural which is what i am after

Thanks


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

onemanandhisgecko said:


> here u go m8 all are air plants i got from the garden centre except the star cactus at the back tell me what u think :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/375141-my-attempt-naturalistic-viv-my.html


Cracking viv. Where did you get your airplants from?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

i got them from a garden centre they were origanally quite expensive bout £3-£5 per plant but luckily they were all %50 off lol so what would have cost me £30 only cost £15 haha:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

No fair, I never find bargains like that. They do look the business though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

anoles are good with them... when i lived in south florida we had beau coup air plants... the anoles were right there... they like the same conditions more or less.


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

were thinkin of these for our bd saw some at marks and spencers ? will have another look at the weekend


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

We sell them here www.swiftpetsupplies.co.uk along with fixitive and fertiliser.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

alfie99 said:


> We sell them here www.swiftpetsupplies.co.uk along with fixitive and fertiliser.


Thanks Alfie

Have to give you a try


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

We use them alot at home really set your vivs off.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Here ia a pic of some of the things we sell in the shop.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

alfie99 said:


> Here ia a pic of some of the things we sell in the shop.
> image


Hows your postage ti NI ?


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> We sell them here www.swiftpetsupplies.co.uk along with fixitive and fertiliser.


Okies, I have looked on your site and you have some lovely looking air plants on there. The problem I have is that I want some which will get fairly big (for a beardie viv) and i have no idea which ones to look at, as there are no sizes.:blush:



Help...


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

_The Usneoides is around 2.5 feet long a very nice plant othe larger ones are. 
Capitata peach 6-8" 
Polystachia 10" 
Fasciculata 72 
caput Medusea 8-9" 
these are approx sizes of the ones we have in... _


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> _The Usneoides is around 2.5 feet long a very nice plant othe larger ones are.
> Capitata peach 6-8"
> Polystachia 10"
> *Fasciculata 72 *
> ...


Thankies :notworthy: I shall go make some plans.

I'm assuming that's a typo, or do the _Fasciculata_ really get to 72"?:lol2:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol2: 7"


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Shame....it would have been a real bargain if it was 72" :lol2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

What do you do for glueing them to stuff, i think the airplant glue is toxic.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

A small dab of silicon or tank sealant does the trick.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

alfie99 said:


> A small dab of silicon or tank sealant does the trick.


 
How long does it take for the roots to grow onto what they're meant to grow on?
Where do you place the silicone on the plant?


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

The base of the plant not covering the root bit they dont need anything to grow in, hence airplants.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

More just in today.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Are you no longer selling air plants? Can't see any on your site


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry no, but may get some more in if there is enough people wanting them.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Okay thanks hun.


----------

